# Baby Steps into the Madness



## JenHLewis (Nov 12, 2015)

Hello! 
I have recently completed (if that word even exists for aspiring writers!) my first novel. The desire to write came swiftly and unexpectedly, without experience or reasoning so I excitedly ploughed straight in. Imagine my sheer joy when I realised each moment spent pouring out this tale was awesome! It took me on an adventure, with turns even I didnt see coming. 
I am at the point now where i would appreciate some feedback and assistence in honing this labour of love, whislt I embark on my next fictional adventure. 
:geek:


----------



## Firemajic (Nov 12, 2015)

Jen, nice to meet you, Welcome to wonderful WF!


----------



## JenHLewis (Nov 12, 2015)

Thank you! I am already resigned to the further hours i am going to loose to this forum! between this and writing my husband may think i never exisited. :icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## Aquilo (Nov 12, 2015)

Good to meet you, Jen! You've done something most only dream about: finish that first novel! Congratulations.


----------



## Blade (Nov 12, 2015)

:welcome:Welcome to the forums JenHLewis.

You could always look at your first novel as abandoned rather than completed. For many authors getting to some sort of end of their first novel is a major milestone not to be forgotten.:cookie:

Please have a good look around the boards and ask any questions if need be. Good luck with novel 2.:victorious:


----------



## 20oz (Nov 12, 2015)

Welcome to Writing Forums. I'm new-ish here, so it's a good place to loiter.


----------



## JenHLewis (Nov 12, 2015)

Well...when i say finished...I mean finished to the point I am ready for the heart stopping combing of it by others with greater knowledge than I! I have posted the first chapter of Alluvia in the General fiction section, I am too new to know how to create you an easy link, sorry! 
Please feel free to have a read and all feedback is welcome.....


----------



## alanmt (Nov 12, 2015)

The best way to get feedback on your project is to  review others' work. Good luck, and welcome!


----------



## JenHLewis (Nov 12, 2015)

Please see aforementioned loss of hours and potential annulment. :friendly_wink:


----------



## Firemajic (Nov 12, 2015)

JenHLewis said:


> Thank you! I am already resigned to the further hours i am going to loose to this forum! between this and writing my husband may think i never exisited. :icon_cheesygrin:



lol.. yeah, it is a cool place to hang out.. and there is always procrastination central ...


----------



## JenHLewis (Nov 12, 2015)

Saw my kids earlier....wow they've grown....


----------



## inkwellness (Nov 12, 2015)

Hi Jen,

Welcome! When you get a chance, try out the "FAQs" section.  It's very helpful. At the top of the page, there is a drop-down tab for "FAQs", then select "New Member FAQs". Have fun!


----------



## Nym P. Seudo (Nov 13, 2015)

I welcome you with all the authority of a man who has been here for fifteen minutes!


----------



## JenHLewis (Nov 13, 2015)

I accept your welcome with the vigour of someone who has been here only minutes longer! :cookie:


----------



## jenthepen (Nov 13, 2015)

Yay, another Jen! Welcome, Jen.

jen


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Nov 14, 2015)

Welcome to the forums!

Pleased to have you! I'm Daniel and I'm the "Novel Specialist" here. Nice to see you've got a finished manuscript! Congratulations! This is a good forum and I hope you find what you're looking for here! Be sure to check out the monthly challenges as well as take a look at the Mentor Directory (http://www.writingforums.com/content/497-Mentor-Directory). See you around!


----------



## escorial (Nov 14, 2015)

View attachment 10477


----------



## JenHLewis (Nov 17, 2015)

I may have to use that one!...maybe on the inside of my book...one day! we can but dream!


----------



## JenHLewis (Nov 17, 2015)

danielstj said:


> Welcome to the forums!
> 
> Pleased to have you! I'm Daniel and I'm the "Novel Specialist" here. Nice to see you've got a finished manuscript! Congratulations! This is a good forum and I hope you find what you're looking for here! Be sure to check out the monthly challenges as well as take a look at the Mentor Directory (http://www.writingforums.com/content/497-Mentor-Directory). See you around!



Hi Daniel, Thanks. I hope I can eventually receive some of your Novel knowlegde.


----------

